# 70 monte



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

heres what I've been working on along with the mustang drag. Since the roll cage on the mustang is taking for ever to build I fingered I would start on this. Started off I was just going to open the trunk and make T-tops for it. But I said fukit and started cutting. 
here is the T-tops and the trunk opened








the I sliced the front fenders








I thought about opening the hood like this, but then decided to put a tat on there








so it will be like this


















The color will be a deep purple (I'm going to try some lighter purple block patterens down the sides) If I can't do it off to Vegas it will go. My little homie Zfelix will put down his badass skills on the paint.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

AWSOME RIDE BRO!!!! definitly keep us posted on this one. Arnt you gonna raise tha body???


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

The interior I will try to go as radical on it as the outsides. First thing I did was cut the glove box open, then the door panels









I was thinking of making it look like a fish tank in the glove box (or a game console) and in the doors I was thinking of little LEDS and a car club plaque on each side. Amps are mounted into the rear of the door panels. 
Full console with little swivel buckets front and rear. Fuzzy fur everywhere.


With all that out the way it was time to move on. Since this will be a radical, and it has a seperate frame...........................
















Full body lift. 

I thought since the body will be lifted I would mount the batts to the frame and they will hang down from the body when lifted.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

nice that looks different!!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn bro that thing is gonna be sick when it's done!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

when the body is on the frame it will hide the batts in where the fuel tank was and hide under the pumps. (6 pumps, 4 for the car and 2 for the body) 










Don't mind the conti kit, its not staying. Thats a old bumper I had


























So far I have the mock up of the front end hindges. It works so time to make it look better

























I used two bodys to do the front end. The first one I cut when closed it was gapped out. so I cut this one to make it fit better. Still needs alittle TLC. 









Got the fire wall partally shaved, door handels, frame, insides parts. It will have the LT1 out the newer MC. I have to fit the radiator to see how much of that needs cut. Will probaly have to cut most the inner fenders also. 
I really been focusing most my extra time on this and not even touching the mustang. But they will both be done here soon.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

how did you hige that front end?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Drilled a little hole in the frame and a little hole in the inner fender up front and connected it all together with a little pc of plastic. Its all going to be bolted together will small metal pins to pivot.  

I've been debating real hard about opening up the doors, But that may be alittle over kill. Plus when it comes to making the fillers for the door panels to the doors. I may just leave it at that.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

DO DROP DOORS LIKE THAT VEGAS CAR! THAT SHOULD BE EASYIER. BUT THEN AGAIN IVE WOUNDERD ABOUT HOW IT WILL WORK. TRY IT!!!


----------



## whip_it (Jul 22, 2006)

great work so far


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn bro, that's some crazy shit!

I like what ya have so far. Maybe someday I will have the balls to do a radical full-custom.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Oct 4 2006, 12:33 AM~6302080
> *Damn bro, that's some crazy shit!
> 
> I like what ya have so far. Maybe someday I will have the balls to do a radical full-custom.
> *



me-----------------------------------------> Big balls of steel

Naw I was just getting left behind by all the badass talant on here and other sites. So I guess its time to start stepping up my game. Going all out on "JOKERS WILD"

and S-10s I thought about dropping the doors down but I would still have to fab up teh filler panels. I might. The purple body I cut the new front end off of will be a pratice one. I've opened up door b4 but never finished them.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Shit looks nicee! Can't wait to see some color on that Monte


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

cut all the panels out if your going radical!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 4 2006, 04:19 AM~6302492
> *cut all the panels out if your going radical!
> *



I will. I just don't wanna fuk up the door panels. I've never got that far b4. kinda scared. LOL.


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Looks good homie.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

WOW looking real good!!! I have a radical planned soon. See if I can get started on it one of these days


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SWEET! :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 this is gonna be badass 
keep the progress pics coming - im sure im not the only one learning from this build :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

nice job bro! can't wait to see her done!


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

bad ass model homie


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

looking Good



oneyed


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks guys. :cheesy: still along way to go.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Great job already! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks J, I have the doors and door panels cut out now. I kinda know what to do, just lost when it comes time to put it all back together.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 5 2006, 11:46 PM~6316874
> *Thanks J,  I have the doors and door panels cut out now.  I kinda know what to do,  just lost when it comes time to put it all back together.
> 
> *


Once you figure it out, let me know!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Oct 6 2006, 12:16 AM~6316986
> *Once you figure it out, let me know!
> *



I think I have a good idea, just looking for the best/eaziest way of doing it. I'm not sure what to do about the fillers inbetween the body and panels. The best way to do it. 


I'll finger it out I guess. :uh: :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Just mock up yout Montie ~ Then tape the door to the car and look at the seat ! Add plastic to the door at the front and rear to fill in the space of the gap ! Then add the top and bottom and then when all that works out ! Hinge it ! 

And as for the door jam ! Just fill the area betwwen the interior tub and the body ! Glue it the body so it will be the the body color when you paint like on a real car !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks good man.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Oct 4 2006, 02:50 PM~6306145
> *nice job bro! can't wait to see her done!
> *


x-2 bro i feel the same. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 6 2006, 12:45 AM~6317079
> *Just mock up yout Montie ~  Then tape the door to the car  and look at the seat  ! Add plastic to the door at the front and rear  to fill in the space of the gap ! Then add the top and bottom  and then when all that works out ! Hinge it !
> 
> And as for the door jam ! Just fill the area  betwwen the interior  tub and the body !  Glue it the body so it will be the the body color when you paint like on a real car !
> *



Yea, I messed with it today after work. I got the backs of the doors done. I was just kinda wondering about the front. Like where the dash is. How far it sticks out from the front of the door. I'll figure it all out. :biggrin: 

Thanks for the tips mini.


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 6 2006, 02:38 AM~6316845
> *Great job already! :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

got my color picked out for this build. I sprayed the kit engine to see what it would look like. It will have the LT1 out the 86 monte kit. It will be dupli-color blue metal specks with walmart HOK purple over top with the dupli-color color effects clear on top. 
















Pics are shitty. I'll take better pics with my Sony. Just grabbed a camera and snapped a shot b4 I walked out the door for work. I guess you can see the color thats all that matters.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

hey what happend to the body pictures of the monte?! I need to see how you cut the front end for a tilt. Im trying it on a rivi


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I was moving shit in my photobucket.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

Thats nice bro


----------



## KandyCaddy (Aug 10, 2006)

thats gonna be bad cant wait to see it painted


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Paint is still along way away.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

anything happining on this bro? im working on a crazy gold plated rivi right now! i wanna tilt the front end but i not sure on where to cut it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Oct 24 2006, 01:28 AM~6430662
> *anything happining on this bro? im working on a crazy gold plated rivi right now! i wanna tilt the front end but i not sure on where to cut it
> *



I posted a few more pics in here. The others got deleted when I re-aranged my photobucket.  


















































I just cut even with the firewall on this one, then slanted it into the wheel wells. Some people cut the whole fender off. Just depends on what you wanna do to it.


----------



## purplebubble (Aug 5, 2006)

dam real nice cant wait till its done


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I painted a Camaro today just to see about my colors for this. I don't wanna start a new topic for something I wont finish anytime soon. 
blue base 1st coat








1st layer of purple kandy








2nd layer of kandy








3rd layer of kandy









This will be the maro when I get to it. 
























 :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 ............... :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

nice color! wanna sell that camero?? lol


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i like that color bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: im liking that burple :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Oct 24 2006, 09:50 PM~6438397
> *:thumbsup: im liking that burple :thumbsup:
> *


  

Dupli-color blue metal specks with walmart HOK purple candy. Turned out really nice. Testors high gloss clear. 

Turned out hella lot better than the 300C I did. It was walmart HOK cubolt blue canky with purple candy on top. 

I may go ahead and finish the camaro out when I get the capricenomad done. Don't wanna start tooo many, I have a baby that will be here monday of next week. Won't have much time after that.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: congrats man 
i hear ya about having no time 
i dont have any kids but always at work


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Oct 24 2006, 10:18 PM~6438602
> *:thumbsup: congrats man
> i hear ya about having no time
> i dont have any kids but always at work
> *


Thanks man. I'm always working also. Been working 12 hour days, 9 saturday, and 16 hours sunday. Sick and tired of being sick and tired. 
When I'm on here I'm at work. :biggrin: :biggrin: Saves my a internet bill at home.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Oct 24 2006, 09:16 PM~6438032
> *nice color! wanna sell that camero?? lol
> *



naw homie. I'll keep it.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

cool cool you should male it a pro street drag car!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

cool cool you should male it a pro street drag car!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Oct 25 2006, 10:49 AM~6441421
> *cool cool you should male it a pro street drag car!
> *



naw already have that newer mustang drag I'm working on.  I still have another camaro, so maybe next time.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

cool cool


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I love that color bro, you need to finish that Camaro ASAP!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Oct 25 2006, 11:44 PM~6446557
> *I love that color bro, you need to finish that Camaro ASAP!
> *



I think I will after the capricenomad. It will be a quick build.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm purple camaro. :cheesy:


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

wild and doffrent
I like it


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i'm lovin how the body rises off the frame to show more detail! first time i've seen this on a model car. i cant wait for more pics.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

hey low i can't c the pics on da 1st page.kno y?


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Any progress bro?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Oct 28 2006, 09:12 PM~6464998
> *hey low i can't c the pics on da 1st page.kno y?
> *


yea, I moved around some pics in my photobucket. They are pretty much the same ones as I posted later. 




































































And no, no progress yet. Been waaaaaayyyyyyyy toooooooooooo obusy with the baby and getting that stuff ready, :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

got the body jambs fabbed up, first coat of primer layed down to see my flaws. 

















































Now time to start on the door panels and hindging it.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

lookin good bro!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

There it is! :biggrin: 

Nice work on the jambs!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 13 2006, 10:52 PM~6563341
> *There it is!  :biggrin:
> 
> Nice work on the jambs!
> *



hehe, I kinda cheated. I took a old build that I tore apart that had opening doors and cut the jambs out of it and grafted them to here.  What ever works I guess. I can't do that for the door panels tho, the old door panels from that build will be inside the MC doors.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good bro!! Nothing wrong with takin' jams from something else as long as they work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 14 2006, 02:33 AM~6563788
> *Looks good bro!!  Nothing wrong with takin' jams from something else as long as they work.  :thumbsup:
> *



GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE ! 

What the fuck do you know ? All your jams are custom built ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2006, 02:35 AM~6563793
> *
> GET  THE  FUCK OUT  OF  HERE !
> 
> ...


Yeah but if I had some I could steal off another car I would!!!! LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 14 2006, 02:41 AM~6563800
> *Yeah but if I had some I could steal off another car I would!!!!  LOL
> *


Cheatin bastard ! :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2006, 02:42 AM~6563802
> *Cheatin bastard !  :0
> *


DAMN str8!! Thats just less work that I would have to do LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks BiggC. Fuck yea, I'll cheat I don't give a fuck!! Some of us ain't pros yet :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: But some of us are trying hard. LOL. 

Now take that shit to the off topic thread!! JP :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

you get my PM bro?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 14 2006, 03:02 AM~6563858
> *thanks BiggC.  Fuck yea,  I'll cheat I don't give a fuck!!  Some of us ain't pros yet  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:  But some of us are trying hard. LOL.
> 
> Now take that shit to the off topic thread!!  JP :biggrin:
> *



LOL! Off topic would be No fun! You wouldnt understand that we are showing you Mad Modeling Love on the Monte your buildin ! 


You Handle the New Baby Bro and we will do to Bullshiting for your ! LOL! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2006, 01:07 AM~6563877
> *LOL!    Off topic  would  be  No  fun!  You  wouldnt  understand  that  we  are  showing  you  Mad  Modeling  Love  on the  Monte  your  buildin !
> You  Handle  the  New  Baby  Bro  and  we  will do  to  Bullshiting  for  your !  LOL!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

little more done. 

























All jambed up and the doors fit OK. Got to stop by the hardward store tomm and get my hinging stuff.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Jambs look good bro!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

more progress more progress

lookin good


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

so what you all think? 

Stock door panels cut out in the center? 
86 monte door panels? 
or just make custom ones. 












I think I'm gonna use this dash out of a fairlane. I already changed out the kick panels from the stock ones.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

make custom panels

and use either that dash or shave a 59 impalas dash i might hove one ofe them sittin around here hit me up if u want it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I might just build some custom ones. Dunno? I got one cut out but thats it. 

Soon as the glue dries on the kick panels I can see where the dash is gonna sit and start building the vertical doors. :0 

Been working on the interior alittle. Got a few styrene panels for the inside cut out and ready. Maybe tomm I can flock them. 
Started on some custom seats too.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good bro


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Puttin' in work, looks good bro!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Dec 8 2006, 02:49 AM~6720929
> *Puttin' in work, looks good bro!
> *



trying too, I don't have much time anymore.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

I would go with all custom built stuff. Since the body is all custom you gotta have the interior matching.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

got alittle done to this. Started on the inside.  

















gonna re-paint the speakers so they don't say dub anymore.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 17 2006, 10:04 PM~6777847
> *got alittle done to this.  Started on the inside.
> 
> 
> ...


i think u can use fingernail polish remover and take the "dub" right off


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

this car is gonna be fucken nice! its already very impressive! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

damn that looks badass :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 18 2006, 12:05 AM~6778433
> *damn that looks badass :0
> *


started on the console also. Not much room for one now with them subs back there. It'll look better with some paint or flocking too. :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

layed some tape down, not sure if this is how it will be or not. I liked the other body I painted more, but this might just work. Probally do the same colors as the other body also. I liked it.

other "pratice" body









new body.









Going to hit it all with silver (if I deside I like the patterens) then hit it with candy apple red, maybe a hint of blue.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

damn bro----cant wait to see it!!! keep us posted  and merry xmas


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

got this painted. Nothing is glued in yet. Its just sitting there to take a pic. 
























:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

purty cute :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 Thats Coming Out Pretty Sick!!! now get some of those gell pens and out line the patterns with baby blue to give it contrast!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 28 2007, 10:34 PM~7114000
> *:0 Thats Coming Out Pretty Sick!!! now get some of those gell pens and out line the patterns with baby blue to give it contrast!
> *



my hands are too shaky for that..... I could lay down a tape line I guess and trace them? 

thats just one out of 5-6 I painted this weekend. All the work was already done, I was just waiting on a time to paint. :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 28 2007, 09:38 PM~7114055
> *my hands are too shaky for that.....  I could lay down a tape line I guess and trace them?
> 
> thats just one out of 5-6 I painted this weekend.  All the work was already done,  I was just waiting on a time to paint.  :cheesy:
> *



wheres the pics at foolio :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 28 2007, 10:40 PM~7114076
> *wheres the pics at foolio :0
> *



only brought this one and the maroon caddy to work, I woke up late and the camera at home was dead. So I just thru these in a box and jetted. 

I painted a green caddy Donk, 
got the lime green step side done. 
painted a tangerine 61 impala HT, 
painted a 80's chevy truck 4x4
painted this MC, 
painted the maroon caddy. 
:biggrin: 

I'll get some pics this week.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

alittle interior work needed. 

















body sitting on the frame. 











I should have painted it black or something so I could get some of these. 








:0 :0 :0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

NICE, I LIKE THE MOD'S


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Right click --> save

I really really really really really like this one!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks homies

This is the 1st one I have ever got this deep into. I hate long term projects tho, I tend to loose shit. Like the other door for this. The wife isn't home to ask her. I may have to cut another door out and HOPE I can match it up to this body. 

Still a ways to go with it.


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

lookin damn good can't waint to see it all finished


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 

damn that paint looks real good

keep it goin
get er done!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Looks Good 



oneyed


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

WOW this MC looks damn good bro!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 29 2007, 02:31 PM~7118921
> *WOW this MC looks damn good bro!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x-2 looking good homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 29 2007, 03:28 AM~7115469
> *alittle interior work needed.
> 
> 
> ...


dude i'm workin' on radical '70 myself damn near the same color!!! i'll post some pics later!!!!! oh yeah shit is lookin' killer!!!!


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

heres a couple close ups!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

dude where did you get the skull and bones!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

x5 on those skull and bons bro where u get those! i want some for a project!!!


KILLER GOB I LIKE THOSE PATTERNS!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks guys. :cheesy:  :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

5 pumps :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

hey travis u got a pic of it all closed up?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream+Jan 29 2007, 11:12 PM~7124697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do, but photobucket or my work computer is fucked up. I waited 15 minutes for photobucket to load up earlier, loaded one pic and it froze up again. :angry: :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

wow bro nice Monte :thumbsup:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Jan 30 2007, 02:36 AM~7124868
> *wow bro nice Monte :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 30 2007, 12:12 AM~7124697
> *5 pumps :0
> *


one for the body


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks guys. 
Gonna pick back up on this here in a few days. I was wanting to yesterday, but by the time I got the maroon caddy built it was time to go to bed. Well PAST time anyways. LOL.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Im Still Waiting For The Closed Up Pick bro LOL :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 31 2007, 02:24 AM~7136088
> *Im Still Waiting For The Closed Up Pick bro LOL :biggrin: :cheesy:
> *


I'm still waiting on photobucket. And I don't have any on the camera. I had to start a photodump account just to post them ones up earlier. LOL. 
I'll span one or two when I get home. 

I'm starting to think my work blocked photobucket or something. I log in on the main page and it starts to load up then nothing.   I click re fresh and still nothing. Dunno. :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

oh and if you look in this pic. The gap between the floor and the firewall. I have to shave something down. It keeps the front end from closing all the way. I'll take alittle off there and snap some pics. When I built the interior it didn't have a windshield in it. Not that it does, its getting in the way. 



> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 28 2007, 09:04 PM~7112894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

buy some styrene sheet mirror and cover it up with little strips of that :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 31 2007, 03:25 AM~7136151
> *buy some styrene sheet mirror and cover it up with little strips of that :biggrin:
> *


I'm not worried about the gap, it causes the front to not shut right because the belly is on the frame and the body is raised up (not going together right). So I'll have to file alittle bit down from under the dash to make it sit right.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I fucked up..... When I put the windshield in there leaves a gap in the fire wall. SO I trimmed up the interior and get it all lined up and the doors way the hell off. But anyways, heres the best pic I could get of it all closed.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

messing with hardline ideas.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

looks pretty damn good bro!!! i like It And The hardlines


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 2 2007, 01:24 AM~7155143
> *looks pretty damn good bro!!! i like It And The hardlines
> *


yea, I got alittle crazy with the hardlines in this one.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

well damn u did have to hardline 5 pumps LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 2 2007, 03:11 AM~7155383
> *well damn u did have to hardline 5 pumps LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I wanted to do 6 but I ran out of room back there. LOL.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 2 2007, 02:30 AM~7155405
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  I wanted to do 6 but I ran out of room back there. LOL.
> *



Lol Came Out Clean Though :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 2 2007, 03:32 AM~7155411
> *Lol Came Out Clean Though :biggrin:
> *


not bad, they are just sitting there for right now. I'll go back and glue the nice str8 ones down and re-do the bent ones to make them str8 too. I just slapped that in there today to see what it looked like. Wanted to go alot more crazy than that. After all of those, I'm glad I didn't go more crazy. Would have been clustered then.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Oh Yeah I Decided How The Regals Gonna Look I'll PM you Right Now!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 2 2007, 03:38 AM~7155416
> *Oh Yeah I Decided How The Regals Gonna Look I'll PM you Right Now!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

AMAZEING BRO LOVE THAT PAINT JOB!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

looks really nice homie.....
keep up the good work.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn bro, I'm gone for a while, and come back to this! Looks damn good, one of these days I'll have the balls to do a radical. :biggrin: 

You've come a long way man, keep it up!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks guys. 

I found the other door for this also. :cheesy: Now to shot a coat of candy on there and finish it up.


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

I think I like it 

(joke)

this fucking nice 

bumps for a carzy radical carlo


----------

